# Does anyone know what this is called?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok I was watching a drawing tutorial and the lady was using this thing to make sure she scaled the photo up properly. I think its used in architecture its like a stretched cross and each end has a point on it and a thing in the middle to adjust how far apart the points are from each other so say if you had it set to double the scale the one side the points would be say 5cm and on the other they would be 10cm


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you mean a pantograph? Thats the thing that pops to mind for scaling drawings up or down.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

But i could be overthinking it as you have said points you could be talking about a drafting compass for measuring and doubling or tripling distance on transfer.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope not the first one from looking at google, it looks simmaler to the pics for drafting compass except think of two together so it makes a X shape.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just found it! A Scale Divider
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee15 ... viders.jpg


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol that one completely slipped my mind and bizarre because I own one!!

But yeah a handy gizmo for getting dimensions right.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

isn't it allways they way, the last one you think of. I put in scale compass drawing and I pic of one came up. I want to start drawing and try to get better but often in my attempts I end up with a dog with a too long nose or one eye bidder than the other lol


----------

